
A trip through the graphics pipeline (2011) - jacquesm
https://fgiesen.wordpress.com/2011/07/09/a-trip-through-the-graphics-pipeline-2011-index/
======
melling
A frequent HN repost. Probably some nuggets in the older posts:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=A%20trip%20graphics%20pipeline...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=A%20trip%20graphics%20pipeline&sort=byPopularity&prefix=false&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

A nice HN feature would be to automatically link to older reposts.

~~~
walterbell
Yes, linking to older versions would be better than blocking new posts, as the
discussion is often different, plus the chance of a post reaching the front
page depends on many variables beyond post quality.

